# Game 5: Heat @ Pacers (11-9-05, 8:00ET)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Wednesday, November 9th, 2005
8:00 ET (ESPN)










Miami Heat
(2-2)

vs.









Indiana Pacers
(2-1)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Jason Kapono
Gary Payton
Shaquille O'Neal
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
James Posey
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and I'm gonna bear the 4 hour drive each way to be there....we better compete without Shaq!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

If the Sixers can go in to the Pacers house and get a W, then the Heat should be able to too! :yes:


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

We have another game against the Pacers already? Geez, this schedule is pretty difficult early on...


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Zo usually has good games against the Pacers and Jermaine in particular. I'm looking for him to have a big rebounding/shotblocking game and really bother not only Jermaine, but Indiana's penetrators as well (Tinsley, SJax, Artest).


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

I think we have a curse against Indiana. DWade has not yet won a game in Conseco Fieldhouse. I wish for a win but I am too scared to declare it.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i think we can do it... if things are patched up on our team (tonie and jwill)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we better show up tonight or i'm gonna have a pissed off drive home....

looks like about 3-4 hrs each way, so it's gonna be a lonnnnnnng drive!

Look for someone in a red Zo jersey.............

and Somebody post a Player of the Game thread afterwards!

GO HEAT!


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we better show up tonight or i'm gonna have a pissed off drive home....
> 
> looks like about 3-4 hrs each way, so it's gonna be a lonnnnnnng drive!
> 
> ...



3-4 hrs from where?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

i feel like dwade always comes up big against us... good luck


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade has 4 turnovers already

he is scoring well, he just needs to take care of the ball


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are playing simien today, and he looks good

6 points already


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wade to many turnovers - 4 in first quarter!

big dub playing well...finally some mins!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

7 point, 3 rebound, 1 steal 1st quarter by Wayne!....all in 5 minutes


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

lol, you guys got 3 pfs on the floor simean, walker, halsem...its kinda working though


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

GO SIMIEN!!!!! Is it just me or does Simien sorta look like "The Rock" facial wise?


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

BG44 said:


> wade to many turnovers - 4 in first quarter!
> 
> big dub playing well...finally some mins!


WE are forcing play through wade too much...he is working too hard every play...he'll be worn out by the 4th qtr again. Simien looks good though


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Sueng said:


> GO SIMIEN!!!!! Is it just me or does Simien sorta look like "The Rock" facial wise?


ahh, a little bit, body wise and skin tone kinda too.. Good to see him competeting out there..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Chalie Boy said:


> lol, you guys got 3 pfs on the floor simean, walker, halsem...its kinda working though


Indy is pretty much playing a 2 pf lineup with Croshere and JO starting. Pollard was in just now, but he isnt a dominant center. We could get by on this team playing power fowards, the only problem being guarding artest


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Simien with 7 pts., 3 boards, and a steal in the first quarter. He's looking really solid so far, especially for a rookie. He may end up being quite the steal indeed...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

zo stuffed artest again


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Simien with 7 pts., 3 boards, and a steal in the first quarter. He's looking really solid so far, especially for a rookie. He may end up being quite the steal indeed...



:yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

weve falling behind by 6. 

our defense needs lots of help


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

yep...our defense aint what is should be


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zo is such a defensive beast...if he started for us all year hed be DPOY


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Sarunas killed us last game and is doing the same this one.....we cant leave him open


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

our free throw shooting is quite often awful. Usually we only make 1-2 from the line.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn....what was that by tinsley...led into wades face with his shoulder?


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

I like the defense and rebounding I'm seeing out of this team. Udonis has stepped it up, and if Wayne Simeon can rebound and play defense like he has shown he will definetely get minutes on this team. Nevermind his free throws and that 18 footer he stroked. Definetely has worked on his range this summer.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Up by 2 at the half... I'll take it. I just hope we have enough left in the tank at the end when it really matters.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hopefully Payton is able to play in the 2nd half

he has the runs tonight. yea, hopefully he takes some pepto and is able to play.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

beautiful alley oop

williams to wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

good start to the 3rd, lets keep it goin. Zo challenges every shot hes a star


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

zo got artest 3 times now


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

wow. That was pretty. Very very pretty.

THAT IS WHY JASON WILLIAMS HAS TO PLAY. Give him some time and he could be a very very good player on this team. 

Still can't play defense though.

I bet they start working Jamal Tinsley.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

we need 2 stop shooting jumpers...get to the hole!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

there goes our lead....from 12 to 4 very quickly


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> there goes our lead....from 12 to 4 very quickly


Couple of very bad possessions when they had the pacers D out of rythym...some bad shots and now they are back in the game.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Way, way, way too many fouls called.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

garnett said:


> Way, way, way too many fouls called.


yep.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Again! There seems to be a foul called on every possession. Horrible officiating. What did Simien do wrong?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no way was that a travel

a million fouls and now this?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey everybody the refs took our lead. What a surprise.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> Hey everybody the refs took our lead. What a surprise.


pretty much..... that was the worst called quarter ive seen in a while.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The chemistry is still way off for this team. I guess it was to be expected though.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Pretty Weird Quarter We Were Leading By 12 And Now This A 4pt Lead By The Pacers.

Heat Cant Just Find Their Shot.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol, this game is just crazy...... calling it tight on us but letting the pacers knock walker to the floor without a foul


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol, oh my god!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol, wade has 9 turnovers....about 3-4 are on wrong calls.....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol, this game is just crazy...... calling it tight on us but letting the pacers knock walker to the floor without a foul


lol, thats all it was the whole 3rd quarter. call the ticky tack fouls on us and they get away with anything.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

Heated said:


> The chemistry is still way off for this team. I guess it was to be expected though.


Lots of season left


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

10 TOs tonight on the league leader, Dwyane Wade. Time to stop shooting commercials and focus on your game.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade needs to take it to the basket and BTW the Refs SUCK!


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

playmaker. That's why Pat Riley made the move. I just wish we had gotten a 3 point shooter...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tied game.....even with all that has happened, we still have a chance


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Finally Has Been A Weird 3rd And 4th Quarter.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

one word:

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Ahhhhh The Curse Lives On!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am suprised Williams wasnt called for a foul.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

too many long jumpers


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea, we couldnt get it done down the stretch

bad 3rd quarter officiating, but it was fine in the 4th, so we have no excuses


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is all for those who wanted Walker and Williams to shot the 3 instead of Wade.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ill trade walker and williams for raja bell right now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The 2-3 Miami Heat with yet another loss to Indiana. If I didn't know any better i'd think we got worse from last year.

J. Williams pretty much sucks. Walker is inconsistant. And Wade turns the ball over entirely too much.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

****!!!!! Why do we always lose these close games against the mother****ing Pacers? Damnit..... I'm really pissed right now.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Heated said:


> The 2-3 Miami Heat with yet another loss to Indiana. If I didn't know any better i'd think we got worse from last year.


Well we have in the sense that Shaq is injured and this team is still new and inexperienced with each other, unlike the battle-hardened Heat squad of last year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> ****!!!!! Why do we always lose these close games against the mother****ing Pacers? Damnit..... I'm really pissed right now.



Sure is embarrasing. What's that 14 of 15 now?

I gotta admit, you own our asses Pacer fans.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Always the same story with the pacers...shaq always seems to be out and we always find a way to lose. On the bright side...we hung tough with them after way too many TOs and an offnight for Dwade. If we ever get to play the pacers with shaq....and then add posey to that and I dont think they could take a series from us. Zo looks amazing this year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> The 2-3 Miami Heat with yet another loss to Indiana. If I didn't know any better i'd think we got worse from last year.


How could you guys just say we got worse??? We lost to Indianna last year in last min plays, and we are missing teh most dominant center, and our team leader, SHAQ!! dang you all drive me nuts, and now people are sayign, why did Walker shoot that shot, it was a nicley designed play by SVG, and Walker just missed it where as if we made it, you all would be jumping all over him. and i dont want to hear anyone blaming it on Walker, or SVG. I hate to say it but we just went cold at the end of the third qtr, and fourth qtr. Everyone did, not just Walker and Jason Williams. Im sick of all this whining, i hate that we lost but, but hey look at our roster, we have so many imp players that are hurt. Your either with us or not.

btw, on the silver lining, good game U, your shot has come on!!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Another poorly officiated game against Indiana. Just like last week. I hope the NBA gets a competent crew should these two face off in the playoffs.

Of course you can't just blame the refs, but all those ticky-tack fouls and travelling violations really frustrated Miami. I really think that's a big part of why they lost their rhythm and confidence in that third quarter. And it was all downhill from there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> The 2-3 Miami Heat with yet another loss to Indiana. If I didn't know any better i'd think we got worse from last year.
> 
> J. Williams pretty much sucks. Walker is inconsistant. And Wade turns the ball over entirely too much.


It's very easy to criticize, (fun too) but things happen, lets hope they get on a roll, Jason Williams, went on one last 2 games, and he didnt do horribley shooting this game. Like i said your either with us or your not..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

What upsets me though is that every loss has been a close one going down to the wire. And they've all been heart-breaking missed/made shots. And they've all been when the big fella's been out injured. Miami could *easily* be 5-0 if not for a handful of baskets.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Another poorly officiated game against Indiana. Just like last week. I hope the NBA gets a competent crew should these two face off in the playoffs.
> 
> Of course you can't just blame the refs, but all those ticky-tack fouls and travelling violations really frustrated Miami. I really think that's a big part of why they lost their rhythm and confidence in that third quarter. And it was all downhill from there.



now that i def agree with...


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> It's very easy to criticize, (fun too)


Nice simpsons reference :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Nice simpsons reference :biggrin: :clap:


oh you know it :clown:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lucky for us, we have a game tommrow, a lot easier to get over it, when you have a game coming right up.....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> How could you guys just say we got worse??? We lost to Indianna last year in last min plays, and we are missing teh most dominant center, and our team leader, SHAQ!! dang you all drive me nuts, and now people are sayign, why did Walker shoot that shot, it was a nicley designed play by SVG, and Walker just missed it where as if we made it, you all would be jumping all over him. and i dont want to hear anyone blaming it on Walker, or SVG. I hate to say it but we just went cold at the end of the third qtr, and fourth qtr. Everyone did, not just Walker and Jason Williams. Im sick of all this whining, i hate that we lost but, but hey look at our roster, we have so many imp players that are hurt. Your either with us or not.
> 
> btw, on the silver lining, good game U, your shot has come on!!


We got worse because there is no chemistry between these guys. And maybe they won't get it. I hate to be pessimistic, but can all these 'big names' work as a cohesive unit?

In the games Shaq did play, he was pretty terrible, if I do say so myself. He's lost all ability to create his own score. The only time he seems to be scoring is when he is set up by a teamate right under the rim. Shaq just isn't the same, and he may never be.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dude how can u complain about officiating.. they shot more ft's because they were assertive, we were lax on both ends. we have no shooters, game 1 was a fluke. 
i swear i wanna smack pat right now.. to make matters worse im watchin the grizzlies and see eddie with like 40 steals tonight, 2 in the last minute, and hitting 3 clutch shots. 
williams doesnt push the ball, the pacers have the worse transition d ever, stan doesnt tell him push the friggin ball? pacers are great at defending the 1/2 court, and williams is walking up the court all game. 
walker forced pretty much every one of his shots tonight. and kapono, since when is he a slasher? the guy passed up 4 open shots to drive to the basket and didnt make 1 of them.
and the one you really have to blame is stan. i want him out.. get pat out of the stands and let him fix this mess he created


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

btw, another silver lining, Wayne Simien.....


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

garnett said:


> Way, way, way too many fouls called.


Did you expect anything different with Dick Bavetta in the building? He is the worst.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Those 3 points to tie the game, at least one of those would have been made by shooters EJ and DJ.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I still see us getting better as the games are progressing, remember last year, we played indianna w/ out Shaq, and jsut barley didnt have enoguht to pull out the win..one this so far i dotn like about this team, its not as fun to watch as last years team..hopelly it'll get better..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> Those 3 points to tie the game, at least one of those would have been made by shooters EJ and DJ.


That is just ridiculously speaking, you cant say that...


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

From an unbiased POV, I do think the Heat were a bit hard done on the officiating, but most of it was restricted to the 3rd. But despite the officiating and that phantom foul on Mourning in the 4th, the Pacers deserved to win tonight. 

As the first Heat game i've wathced this season I can see the Heat are still having chemistry issues, and it wasn't the officiating that lost them the game tonight. Too many unsuccesful isolations, especially with Walker in the 3rd.

Btw, Wade got his first triple double of the season tonight. 29 pts, 11 boards, 10 turnovers.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ahh, we need posey for a D, hopelly hes as good as ppl say...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

P33r~ said:


> From an unbiased POV, I do think the Heat were a bit hard done on the officiating, but most of it was restricted to the 3rd. But despite the officiating and that phantom foul on Mourning in the 4th, the Pacers deserved to win tonight. As the first Heat game i've wathced this season I can see the Heat are still having chemistry issues, and it wasn't the officiating that lost them the game tonight. Too many unsuccesful isolations, especially with Walker in the 3rd.
> 
> Btw, Wade got his first triple double of the season tonight. 29 pts, 11 boards, 10 turnovers.


agreed completely. Bad calls in the third, but we had a fair chance in the 4th and got outplayed. And our chemistry, especially on defense, needs some work, but time is the only way to fix that.


----------



## yougottabkiddin (Sep 4, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> dude how can u complain about officiating.. they shot more ft's because they were assertive, we were lax on both ends. we have no shooters, game 1 was a fluke.
> i swear i wanna smack pat right now.. to make matters worse im watchin the grizzlies and see eddie with like 40 steals tonight, 2 in the last minute, and hitting 3 clutch shots.
> williams doesnt push the ball, the pacers have the worse transition d ever, stan doesnt tell him push the friggin ball? pacers are great at defending the 1/2 court, and williams is walking up the court all game.
> walker forced pretty much every one of his shots tonight. and kapono, since when is he a slasher? the guy passed up 4 open shots to drive to the basket and didnt make 1 of them.
> and the one you really have to blame is stan. i want him out.. get pat out of the stands and let him fix this mess he created


All true, but the worst thing the heat do is expect Wade to make every shot at the end of close games. I swear that ran that same screen play 10 times in a row. Problem is everybody else is afraid to do anything when SVG calls wades # every play. Gotta admire wades determination, but if he is gonna take every 4th quarter shot its gonna be a long season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> agreed completely. Bad calls in the third, but we had a fair chance in the 4th and got outplayed. And our chemistry, especially on defense, needs some work, *but time is the only way to fix that.*


true that...im surprised no pacers fans have came in here to bragg...thats some good class..


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I still see us getting better as the games are progressing, remember last year, we played indianna w/ out Shaq, and jsut barley didnt have enoguht to pull out the win..one this so far i dotn like about this team, its not as fun to watch as last years team..hopelly it'll get better..


Not nearly as fun as last year. Really kind of boring actually. Jason Williams shows no emotion and almost seems like a mercenary out there. Toine isnt the most likable guy out there either. I supported the trades at first, but I really miss seeing Damon hold up the 3 and all the fun of last year. Instead we get 6 more years of Toine....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yougottabkiddin said:


> All true, but the worst thing the heat do is expect Wade to make every shot at the end of close games. I swear that ran that same screen play 10 times in a row. Problem is everybody else is afraid to do anything when SVG calls wades # every play. Gotta admire wades determination, but if he is gonna take every 4th quarter shot its gonna be a long season.


Yeah, i wish he had drove it in mroe around the end, he shot mostly jump shots..although its easy to say..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Heated: You expected them to be a cohesive unit after 4 games? They've gone through a month full of injuries (two of which to starters). Heck, I don't think they've had the chance to play a single line-up for 3 straight games up until now. Every time you think they're gonna have their 10 core guys back someone else has gotten injured or sick, and now they're missing the most dominant center in the game along with their two best perimeter defenders. 

You've gotta give them a break. Even last years team didn't really start going until the second month of the season (Don't let that 4-0 start against Kidd-less New Jersey, and weak forms of Cleveland and Washington twice. This year's team is a *much tougher* schedule), and they were lucky enough to avoid the injury bug until then. 

Give it some time. It's a higher risk than last year's team full of role-players, but a potentially *much* higher reward.

And to whoever said not to blame the officiating, we were obviously watching two different games.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> true that...im surprised no pacers fans have came in here to bragg...thats some good class..


the pacer fans have always been cool on this site. I dont even remember much other than 1 poster during the playoff series a couple years ago.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and Wade does shoot too many long jumpers at the end of games, always from between center and the corner right within the 3 pt line. That isnt his game, and I wish we ran more stuff for him than him repeating that one shot over and over


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

My though on the game, the first i get a chance to watch:


Walker could really help us on O when our main guys are out but he too often make stupid decisions when he think he can handle too many defenders coming at him and score on desperate shoots without passing the ball to anyone.

Wade jumpers looks good and saved us many times down the stretch as our O was frozen but he too often tried to do too much and doesn't trust his teamates enough (he might be right since they don't seem to do to well in SVG's system so far)

Hasleem and ZO are very valuable to us and will do what we need from them.

Williams is almost useless against a team playing some decent D and he can't guard much neither.
I was really surprised bout how unefficient he is. Coach needs to unleash him a little if we want want to get some production out of this guy. SVG doesn't run many plays for him. He looks like he ain't trying too hard though. I wacth how carter erased him before dunking on ZO and was like WTF?

When Payton is in the game we seem to play more under control which i think can be a good thing, he really is a smart player and can still own his own on D.

Simien is a strong dude and doesn't take **** from no one. We might want to get him in the rotation to play a Madsen role.

Didn't see much of Kapono but i think he should have play more down the stretch and specially during that stretch in the third when we lost the lead as he is by far our best shooter.

How come do we shoot FTs so bad?

SVG just doesn't seem to get it and keep playing a 6-7 man rotation which i think could hurt the team in the long run. I may be wrong but i think he had a poor coaching and didn''t know what to do to stop the bleeding in the 3rd when we lost that 12 pts lead. IMO this was where we lost the game.
It's not easy for him since he is a conventional coach playing unconventional players.


Finaly, i like the potential of this team, it's Huge. Even with Shaq Posey and Doleac out, Zo in foul trouble, Wade with 10 tos, and unexistant Williams and poor coaching, we were still giving a fight to a full healthy Indiana team IN THEIR AERENA !

Most of our work has to come from coaching and chemestry..let's wait and see.

I'd like to see the team run more with Shaq out since it's our strengh but we just keep on play half court but still can't shoot the rock.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Heated, what the hell are you talking about? Shaq has played, count 'em, ONE FULL GAME this season, I don't see how you could possibly base your claims on that.

Oh yea, and a good show of class by the Pacers fans by not bragging. It's just too bad that 2/3 (I think?) Miami vs. Indiana games had to be decided in the first five games when we don't have the Big Daddy.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> What upsets me though is that every loss has been a close one going down to the wire. And they've all been heart-breaking missed/made shots. And they've all been when the big fella's been out injured. Miami could *easily* be 5-0 if not for a handful of baskets.


what is this, the fifth game of the season? It's not THAT heartbraking.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

Our most effective offense was running some pick and rolls with Udonis and Wade. Should have seen more of that. Udonis had a _great_ game and really played some D on Jermain Oneal. We even ran a play for him in the 3rd!

I also think these guys need to give Dwade a pick going to his left so he can hit that jumper he likes. We only saw two I think in the last 8 minutes of the game. I do like the fact that he worked on coming off screens this year and hitting that shot. If he can get that shot a little more consistent he's going to have another great weapon.

Udonis was the only Heat player in that 4th to give DWade a pick going one way, and then instead of posting up ('Toine!) just turning around and offering that pick the other way. We need more of that.

DWade has to give it up to Jason Williams for a spot up three every once in a while. I don't know if it's that Wade doesn't know where Jason's going to be, or that he doesn't trust him, but he's got to figure that out.

Pacers don't worry me, but the Pistons still do.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Another tough loss. Too much one on one play, and not enough passing in the second half. Why wasn't Kapono on the floor for the last play of the game? The guy was brought here to shoot threes. I had no problem with AW taking the 3, as the play SVG called had him open, so DWade had to pass it to him. Nice first game by Simien, but he seems to be better on the offensive end then he is on D right now. The ESPN TV guys said Posey was activated tonight, so why didn't he play? Anyone notice that punk Stephen :curse: Jackson pump his fist at DWade when Tinsley knocked him down at half court in the 2Q? Yeah, we could be 5-0 right now, but the important thing is that we have to make sure we are 3-3 after tonight's game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well after a 4 hr drive home from Conseco, I'm ready to vent:

1. The officials -- Is it the reason we lost? NO-I knew when I got home that this forum would claim we lost b/c of the refs, but my only complain will be the 3rd quarter. If you want to call a game tight, call it tight all game. Be consistant throughout, and on both ends. I don't think they had it out against us, but it sure seemed like every questionable call went against us. Those calls put the Pacers in the bonus really quick, and at the line, they erased our 12 pt lead with a 17-0 run. Too many foul calls on post defense, and the amount of travels/carrying/offensive fouls during that stretch (both ends of the floor) was rediculous. People don't pay to watch refs blow the whistle, and that 3rd quarter was nothing but choppy play and a parade to the FT line for the Pacers.

2. Coaching -- I've been pushed to about my last string with Stan, I just really don't understand what he's doing sometimes. I know we're short on players b/c of injuries. So take the last few games, we're running with a 7 man rotation. Tonight, Simien is 1st off the bench. There's stretches of time when we had JWill-Gary-Wade-Antoine-Udon/Simien on the floor. I don't like that at all. The coaching staff must have zero confidence in Barron if he's not seeing the floor by now. 

Defensively, again, I don't like how he matches up players. I know the Pacers staff is looking to get advantages, so it's hard to substitute accordingly, but....Haslem on Artest is NOT A GOOD MATCHUP........EVER! He doesn't have quick enough feet to guard quick PFs, how can you expect Udon to guard an all-star caliber SF? JWill is nearly as bad on D as Damon, I don't care what they told us this summer. Tinsley torched him the whole 1st half. Antoine plays half *** a majority of the time and doesn't work hard on the glass. If Antoine had Udonis' heart, he'd be a top 10 player. You can't say enough about Zo. He's filled in admirably, but the negative is that we can't keep playing him 35+ minutes a night. He'll wear down. Not because of his kidney, but his age. He's not suited for a ton of minutes anymore, and that's not what the staff wants him here for, but we're almost stuck with no one else w/o Shaq and Doleac. Something has to be done to fix up that rotation at center, possibly Simien or Barron getting thrown into the fire.

Offensively, we just don't execute. I tried my best to watch what Stan was calling. And unless alot of the hand signals have been changed, we're running alot of new sets or maybe a completely new offense. Last year, we ran a play called 'floppy' where Stan waved his hand back and forth. It was usually for Eddie/Wade and maybe Damon or Rasual, where theres baseline screens on both sides and the wingman can use them to get a shot on the outside or curl off it for a mid range jumper. Maybe I missed it, but we didn't seem to run that at all, and last year, atleast in my mind, that was our money play. Tonight, it was Wade's world. And that's great, but..........we can't have Wade every time down and 4 guys watching. Guys get open looks and don't be aggressive. Kapono had open looks, and didn't even think about shooting. You gotta keep the D honest, and we didn't do that at all tonight. Shaq helps that alot too, but I'd like to be confident that we got more than just Wade/Shaq who want the ball, and will take good shots (aka Antoine/Jwill).

That's really all I can think of right now, I'm tired as hell from the 8 hours of driving...maybe I'll get something up tomorrow... 

Offensively,


----------



## yougottabkiddin (Sep 4, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Tonight, it was Wade's world. And that's great, but..........we can't have Wade every time down and 4 guys watching. Guys get open looks and don't be aggressive. Kapono had open looks, and didn't even think about shooting. You gotta keep the D honest, and we didn't do that at all tonight. Shaq helps that alot too, but I'd like to be confident that we got more than just Wade/Shaq who want the ball, and will take good shots (aka Antoine/Jwill).
> 
> Offensively,


As a new heat fan I see this as a main problem. All summer long, all the new guys heard was this is
Shaq and Wades team, dont screw it up. Thes guys are playing scared. I guarantee you its not Williams idea to walk the ball up, pass it to wade , then hang out at the 3 point line. Thats what the coaches are telling them to do. Both games where big leads got away was because the heat stop running plays, and give the ball to wade every time down and hope he can keep scoring. Reminds me of a prevent defense in football. They get ahead, then play not to lose.
Another thing I notice is that Wade seems to be above any criticism. You just did a 4 paragraph piece
on the game, most of which I agree with, but didnt mention anything critical of wade. The guy had 9 or 10 turnovers. I know people will say he's just being aggressive, but be honest, the guy plays outside the offense alot. Dont get me wrong, I love the guys game, and I think he will become one of the best players in the league, I just hope its more in the mold of Jordan and not Iverson.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Heated: You expected them to be a cohesive unit after 4 games? They've gone through a month full of injuries (two of which to starters). Heck, I don't think they've had the chance to play a single line-up for 3 straight games up until now. Every time you think they're gonna have their 10 core guys back someone else has gotten injured or sick, and now they're missing the most dominant center in the game along with their two best perimeter defenders.
> 
> You've gotta give them a break. Even last years team didn't really start going until the second month of the season (Don't let that 4-0 start against Kidd-less New Jersey, and weak forms of Cleveland and Washington twice. This year's team is a *much tougher* schedule), and they were lucky enough to avoid the injury bug until then.
> 
> ...


Look, I understand that it's early and we're already playing through injuries. But losing to Indy yet again by a small margin, and that having a lot to do with the poor officiating I felt the need to vent. Sue me.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

I understand.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Wade is not above criticism, but he is the only player who created shots for others specially Haslem. His criticism can only come after all the other heat players. At least he plays on both ends of the floor.

I can buy into the argument that Walker and Jason williams stood at the 3 pt line on offense as the coach told them to do so. It would be better that they move without the ball (argument between Walker and Williams in an earlier game just proves this point).

What about the defensive end??? Has the coach told them to play dumb. Mourning, Haslem and Wade are the only players helping out on defense. In fact the game against NJ was won by Miami as Wade and Alonzo played good team defense for the last shot.

The only reason that Alonzo is having to block so many shots and also get dunked on is that Walker and williams are abused on defense.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

2. Coaching -- I've been pushed to about my last string with Stan, I just really don't understand what he's doing sometimes. I know we're short on players b/c of injuries. So take the last few games, we're running with a 7 man rotation. Tonight, Simien is 1st off the bench. There's stretches of time when we had JWill-Gary-Wade-Antoine-Udon/Simien on the floor. I don't like that at all. The coaching staff must have zero confidence in Barron if he's not seeing the floor by now. 
[/QUOTE]

Exactly, is this guy trying to get himself fired? HE HAS TO PLAY MORE THAN 7 PLAYERS. DWade should have been taken out of the game at the end of the third when HE was the one forcing bad shots and turning the ball over. He's the star, but as a coach you need him to not think that he has to do it all alone. He left wade out there too long before taking him out in the beginning of the 4th.

I don't like that line-up either, the problem is they have no one(healthy) that can play defense at sf.
Let Dorrell get some burn at sf, can't be any worse than watching Kapono attempt to play d.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Forgot to post this the other day:









(A shot from my seats at Wednesday's game)
http://www.insidetheheat.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=70&Itemid=62

InsideTheHeat sent Shaq_Diesel to watch the Pacer's play the Heat in Indiana on 11/10. Shaq_Diesel is a moderator at BasketBallBoards.net (partner of InsideTheHeat) and a frequent contributor to InsideTheHeat. Below is a recap authored by Shaq_Diesel including pictures from the game

First off, I’d like to thank InsidetheHeat for the opportunity to travel to Indiana and watch last night’s game. Although driving four hours each way was rough, and a long disappointed ride home wasn’t fun, I had a great time watching a very good basketball game. 

As for the game, it’s obviously disappointing to lose another close game to the Pacers. It was a game the Heat easily could’ve walked away from with a victory. The Pacers deserve credit, the executed in the end and that was the difference ultimately, but we shot ourselves in the foot with mistakes throughout the 2nd half, which blew our lead, and eventually added another loss.

Below is my breakdown of last night’s loss:

1. Offensively, we just don't execute. I tried my best to watch what Stan was calling. And unless a lot of the hand signals have been changed, we're running a ton of new sets or maybe a completely new offense. Last year, we ran a play called 'floppy' where Stan waved his hand back and forth. It was usually for Eddie/Wade and maybe Damon or Rasual, where there’s baseline screens on both sides and the wingman can use them to get a shot on the outside or curl off it for a mid range jumper. Maybe I missed it, but we didn't seem to run that at all, and last year, at least in my mind, that was our money play. Tonight, it was obviously Wade's world. And that's great, but..........we can't have Wade every time down and 4 guys watching. Guys get open looks and don't be aggressive. Kapono had open looks, and didn't even think about shooting. You need to keep the D honest, and we didn't do that at all tonight. Shaq helps that a lot too, but I'd like to be confident that we got more than just Wade/Shaq who want the ball, and will take good shots. Haslem does this very well, he doesn’t create himself, he doesn’t have plays ran for him, but he when he gets an open look, he takes advantage. 

2. Defensively, again, I don't like how Stan matches up players. I know the Pacers staff is looking to get advantages, so it's hard to substitute accordingly, but....Haslem on Artest is NOT A GOOD MATCHUP........EVER! He doesn't have quick enough feet to guard quick PFs, how can you expect Udonis to guard an all-star caliber SF? JWill is nearly as bad on D as Damon, I don't care what they told us this summer. Tinsley torched him the whole 1st half. Antoine plays half *** a majority of the time and doesn't work hard on the glass. If Antoine had Udonis' heart, he'd be a top 10 player in this league. You can't say enough about Zo though. He's filled in admirably, but the negative is that we can't keep playing him 35+ minutes a night. He'll wear down. Not because of his kidney, but his age. He's not suited for a ton of minutes anymore, and that's not what the staff wants him here for, but we're almost stuck with no one else w/o Shaq and Doleac. Something has to be done to fix up that rotation at center, Simien looked very good in limited minutes, we need to break away from the Pat Riley “not playing young players” philosophy and breaking in some of these young legs.

3. Coaching -- I've been pushed to about my last string with Stan, I just really don't understand what he's doing sometimes. I know we're short on players b/c of injuries. So take the last few games, we're running with a 7 man rotation. Tonight, Simien is 1st off the bench. There are stretches of time when we had JWill-Gary-Wade-Antoine-Udon/Simien on the floor. I don't like that at all. The coaching staff must have zero confidence in Barron if he's not seeing the floor by now. 

4. Finally…The officials -- Is it the reason we lost? NO-I knew when I got home that most Heat forums (Basketballboards.net) would claim we lost b/c of the refs, but my only complain would be the 3rd quarter. If you want to call a game tight, call it tight all game. Be consistent throughout, and on both ends. I don't think they had it out against us, but it sure seemed like every questionable call went against us. Those calls put the Pacers in the bonus early in the quarter, and at the line, they erased our 12 pt lead with a 17-0 run. Too many foul calls on post defense, and the amount of travels/carrying/offensive fouls during that stretch (both ends of the floor) was insane. People don't pay to watch refs blow the whistle, and that 3rd quarter was nothing but choppy play and a parade to the FT line for the Pacers.

I’d again like to thank InsidetheHeat for making last night possible, look for another road game report soon in either Detroit or Cleveland. GO HEAT!


----------

